
Foxconn Becomes Largest Microsoft Patent Licensee - mediagearbox
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/17/foxconn-becomes-largest-microsoft-patent-licensee/
======
skc
I've always been curious as to why Google doesn't at least rty to indemnify
Android OEM's by working out some sort of agreement with Microsoft. I'm almost
certain Apple and Microsoft have cross licensing agreements in place with
regards to their respective mobile patents

~~~
fpgeek
I expect an individual OEM can get a much better deal out of Microsoft than
Google could.

Remember, Microsoft doesn't care (much) about the money. The more important
value of the Android patent racket for them is in making Android less
competitive to defend/promote Windows, Windows Phone and Windows RT. Doing a
deal with Google cuts against that, so Microsoft would (rationally) ask for a
lot.

On the other side, going after OEMs one-by-one creates FUD and puts more
pressure on Google as each OEM domino falls (especially when the various
licensing agreements need to be renewed). Plus, unlike Google, most OEMs have
significant Microsoft-related product lines whose licensing and promotion
costs can be used to obscure the true economic substance of any licensing
agreement.

~~~
brudgers
On the other hand, I suspect that when it comes to the nexus of IP and
Android, it is in their legal interest to avoid every appearance of Ownership
and Authorship. I.e. Google has no interest in claiming responsibility for
anything connected to patent violations.

It's no different than Apple not indemnifying developers when they were sued
for violating patents a couple of years ago...except that Microsoft and the
companies licensing their patents have legal teams similar to Google's.

------
OGinparadise
A lot of them pay easier just because it's Microsoft and they want to be on
their good side given their position with Windows and Server products.

I am also sure Microsoft has many valid ones (under the current patent system)
. They have been working on OS-es for decades.

------
Hitchhiker
It is perhaps sublime comedy .. their name[1]..

" Fox " " con " nnnnnnn

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn#Controversies>

